
The problem with month-over-month growth rates - chrija
http://christophjanz.blogspot.com/2015/11/the-problem-with-month-over-month.html
======
sharemywin
The biggest issue in most early businesses is figuring CLTV. Then, have you
found a user acquisition channel that's a lot less than that.

